# Devin Harris: "I have a new future to look forward to"



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Devin Harris: "I have a new future to look forward to"

By JEFF CAPLAN

Devin Harris is set to board a flight at 7:05 this morning. Destination, New Jersey, as the new point guard for the Nets.

*“I have a new future to look forward to,” Harris said. “I’m looking forward to having a little bit more control, a little bit more freedom over there. I love my teammates here, so it’s mixed emotions, but I’m excited about the new challenge.”*

Harris had yet to hear from Mavericks owner Mark Cuban or any front-office executives, but an airline ticket purchased Monday night and a scheduled noon appointment today with the Nets’ medical staff had finally transformed a surreal week of back-and-forth emotions into black-and-white reality.

The protracted negotiations between the Mavs and Nets that at times seemed like a Keystone Cops caper that might never materialize, has indeed brought Jason Kidd back to the team with which he started his career 14 years ago.

Joining Harris as new members of the Nets will be DeSagana Diop, Trenton Hassell, Maurice Ager and the lynchpin, the semi-retired Keith Van Horn, who will pocket $4 million to make traded salaries match.

The Mavs also will deliver to the Nets $3 million and two first-round draft picks in 2008 and 2010. Forward Malik Allen and swingman Antoine Wright, a former Texas A&M star who has been slow to develop as a pro, are headed to the Mavs.

Cuban did not confirm the deal was nearing the finish line for good this time, but he did suggest a teleconference with the league executives and lawyers for review was likely forthcoming.

Nets president Rod Thorn, who seemed to again grow leery of the trade’s direction late Monday afternoon, changed gears once the Van Horn situation had finally been addressed, and a few hours later Thorn said, “It appears to be a go.”

Kidd could arrive in Dallas today to take his physical, increasing the possibility that he’ll be in the starting lineup Wednesday when the Mavs resume play against the Hornets in New Orleans.

The remaining Mavs, including Devean George and Jerry Stackhouse, both in the original trade proposal, return from the All-Star break for a 3 p.m. practice today.

And for the stretch run in an ultra-competitive Western Conference -- where the Mavs are two games from the top seed and two games from the lottery -- the Mavs now have the veteran point guard they’ve desired ever since refusing to match Phoenix’s bid for Steve Nash four years ago.

Kidd makes $19.7 million this season and $21.4 million next season in the final year of his contract.

The Mavs liked Harris’ potential enough to award him a five-year, $43 million extension before the season, and coaches and teammates named him a co-captain with Dirk Nowitzki.

Coach Avery Johnson tabbed Harris the starting point guard after last season’s playoff debacle to Golden State. Johnson even handed over play-calling duties to the fourth-year guard and former No. 5 pick out of Wisconsin.

But Johnson later rescinded those duties. Harris, a quick, slashing point guard, struggled at times, but he had been playing his most consistent basketball of the season before suffering a bone bruise to his left ankle on Jan. 27, which turned out to be his final game as a Mav.

*“I have no problem with Avery,” Harris said. “I tried to do what he asked me to do. I read a lot about him taking away the play-calling from me, but he really called the plays anyway. Still, he’s one of the most influential people I’ve had in basketball.”*

The Mavs’ brass believes Kidd’s ability to read the floor, anticipate player movement and deliver precision passes will make the offense more fluid and make it easier for Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard and Jason Terry to get scoring opportunities.

“I look at myself as an easy fit no matter where it’s at because you don’t have to run plays for me, you don’t have to call my number,” Kidd said. “It’s just a matter of me getting guys the ball at the right time, play defense, do the little things, rebound and play hard, and that’s my game.”

Harris, who turns 25 on Feb. 27, is averaging 14.4 points and shooting 48.3 percent. His 5.3 assists are on pace for a career high as are his 30.4 minutes a game. Kidd, who turns 35 on March 23, is averaging 11.3 points, 8.1 rebounds and 10.4 assists.

While Kidd’s shooting a career-low 36.6 percent, with the Mavs he’ll be looking to create, which should make for interesting theater. Under Johnson, the Mavs have consistently ranked near the bottom of the league in assists. They finished last season 24th out of 30 teams. They’re 25th this season, averaging 19.9.

The Mavs do much of their scoring off half-court isolation sets. Give it to Nowitzki or Howard and let them do their thing.

*“It’s tough because they kind of play differently than I do,” Harris said when asked recently to measure his game against some of the league’s top point guards, such as Nash, Chris Paul, Deron Williams and Kidd. “They’re getting 15, 16 assists some games. I dream about getting 15 assists. It’s just not possible with the team I’m on.”*

Kidd and, ultimately, Johnson believe that can change.

“I think Dirk or Josh or anybody else,” Kidd said, “it’s just a matter of being ready to catch the ball and score.”

The first time Kidd puts on a Mavs uniform will be his next shot at recording the 100th triple-double of his career. Only Magic Johnson (138) and Oscar Robertson (181) have more.

He might or might not notch that by March 8, just 10 games away, when Harris, Diop and company return to American Airlines Center for the Nets’ lone appearance this season.

“That’s crazy,” Harris said about returning so quickly. “I’m more about trying to get healthy and help the team. I hope to be back by then.”

http://www.star-telegram.com/744/story/480797.html


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

**** you Devin, you suck! If you had played up to #5 pick pick potential this wouldn't be an issue. I only really remember you being decent once. That was the series against SA when afterwards you let D. Wade destroy us.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...you let D. Wade destroy us.


I don't put that on Devin. Avery racked them right in the balls on that one.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I cant really agree since Avery got us to our only championship series. But I knew he wasnt a great coach over all(yet)


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> **** you Devin, you suck! If you had played up to #5 pick pick potential this wouldn't be an issue. I only really remember you being decent once. That was the series against SA when afterwards you let D. Wade destroy us.


Give me a break. Devin Harris is definitely the best PG from that draft class and helped keep the Mavs competitive after they let Nash go. Harris is good, and will do well for himself in NJ.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Give me a break. *Devin Harris is definitely the best PG from that draft class* and helped keep the Mavs competitive after they let Nash go. Harris is good, and will do well for himself in NJ.


and drowning is the best way to die...

He wasnt the reson the Mavs stayed competitive(give me a break). He simply brought speed to the offense/defense. That makes him a good defender for drawing charges but thats it. On Offense he moves faster then he can think much too often. You can show me all the field goal % you want but everyone cringes on every jump shot he takes. Hell be good later on in his career but this team doesnt have time. Dirk has been in the league for 12 years and dont forget Howard is a 4 year college player. The Mavs are getting old fast

As far as him doing well in NJ, well see...Harris has been the 5th best player or worst his whole career on a Championship contending team and he couldn't get it...lets see how he handles being expected to step into Kidds shoes on a crappy team. Yeah he steped into Nashs shoes but this was before the "MVP" and all the sportscenter highlights. The fact that Harris played 10x the D Nash played we frgave the offensive misgivings. Back then we were so loaded on offense who cared about a couple of turnovers then.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess it depends on what Lawrence Frank asks of him.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I wish him well in NJ, but he definitely did not live up to expectations here in Dallas.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> You must spread some reputation before giving it to Ninjatune again.


These are the breaks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:yay: :yay:

It must be Dragnsmke1's birthday, or just a early b-day present for him to see Harris go. :lol:


As a person, I love Devin. As a player, my patience was running quite thin.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

xray said:


> I don't put that on Devin. Avery racked them right in the balls on that one.


Hey, that was Josh. I remember silly things like that...

Anyway, this statement...



> “It’s tough because they kind of play differently than I do,” Harris said when asked recently to measure his game against some of the league’s top point guards, such as Nash, Chris Paul, Deron Williams and Kidd. “They’re getting 15, 16 assists some games. I dream about getting 15 assists. It’s just not possible with the team I’m on.”


That makes me angry, because it's not like the Mavs don't have scorers. Dirk, Josh, Jason can all score. I would take Dirk + Josh + Jason over Okur + Boozer + Kirilenko. I think Williams is a very respectable point guard, and I don't think Devin has the right of mind to be saying that it is not possible to get 15 assists on the Mavs. It's more than possible. I bet Kidd will do it within the first 10 games he is in Dallas. 

Now, I love Devin. I don't like seeing him go. That type of comment is unacceptable though. He has no right to say that he can't get assists because of his surrounding players.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Dang, tough stuff for devin.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jet said:


> Hey, that was Josh. I remember silly things like that...
> 
> Anyway, this statement...
> 
> ...


 I believe he was talking about the system, not the players... Devin isn't stupid, he knows he's played with talented guys.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> The Mavs are getting old fast


trading a 24 year old pg for a pg that is 10 years older will do that to you.

and for all the things you say about harris's shooting, kidd sure as hell isn't going to improve that. he brings worse shooting to the table and takes the speed out of the offense/defense.

i wouldn't have dealt harris alone for kidd much less thrown in a big shot blocker like diop and 2 first round picks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It will be interesting to see what happens with Kidd. I doubt Avery will micro-manage him like he did Harris. Harris should feast on Eastern Conference point guards.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Dragnsmke1,

Yer a nice person. You're going to wish you had Devin on your team in 2 years.

HKF and Dornado,

100% agree.

Devin couldn't do jack because he had to worry about getting Dirk "job squad" Nowitzki the ball. Now that Devin will have room to penetrate and dish to RJ and Vince in Jersey, he'll average another assist or two per game.

Have fun losing in the 2nd round Dallas.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Have fun losing in the 2nd round Dallas.


the 2nd round? getting out of the first isn't a lock for any team in the west.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

HKF said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens with Kidd. I doubt Avery will micro-manage him like he did Harris. Harris should feast on Eastern Conference point guards.


I can agree with that, I just can't see Avery making any HUGE changes to suit Kidd.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Dragnsmke1,
> 
> Yer a nice person. You're going to wish you had Devin on your team in 2 years.
> 
> ...


Ill worry about that in 2 years...the Mavs have been good for 10 years now...Im not pining for Finley or anything, having Devin would be the same equivalent. Ive said this team has to win now and doesn't have 2 more years for Devin to develop. All these people who think Devin is that good. I want to know what games y'all have been watching? Ive watched him for years and he has never impressed me beyond more then a fast break here or there.And if you actually check my post history Ive been saying Devin is not as good as advertised for quite a while. guess the Mavs finally agree...how much did it cost us to move up to number 5 to take Devin any way?

did you also say Devin didnt have room to penetrate?!! That was his only job!
Every since Devin has been the Mavs starting PG they have been dead last in assist and its not because Devin is dropping 30 a game

p.s. calling me an idiot isn't an argument, it just means you don't have a real one.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

And saying Devin sucks isn't an argument either. Guys who average 14 and 5 at PG suck? On that team where he's the 5th option because his coach tells him to be? Please...

Yah, he'll be able to penetrate even more now that he doesn't have to worry about ******* Dirk demanding the ball. Half the time Devin would just lob it in to Dirk and start back pedaling to go and get ready to play defense. He was much more offense oriented in college, something that he lost in Dallas because he's a man with unselfishness, a man without an ego...and he had to fill all those egos by getting those guys (mainly Dirk) the ball.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> did you also say Devin didnt have room to penetrate?!! That was his only job!
> Every since Devin has been the Mavs starting PG they have been dead last in assist and its not because Devin is dropping 30 a game


when the job of the pg is to pass the ball to dirk at around the free throw line, then move off the ball where are the assists supposed to come from. the mavs system is all about creating mismatches and then attacking them one on one. that is the reason they are always last in assists. unless dallas makes big changes in their offense, i doubt that changes much.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> I don't think Devin has the right of mind to be saying that it is not possible to get 15 assists on the Mavs. It's more than possible. I bet Kidd will do it within the first 10 games he is in Dallas.
> 
> Now, I love Devin. I don't like seeing him go. That type of comment is unacceptable though. He has no right to say that he can't get assists because of his surrounding players.


+1

If DIRK can get his 10+ assist this season, please don't tell me a PG can't do that on this team.

People talk about how DAL is so iso happy, but people never wonder whether or not DAL players are FORCED to be iso because our PG can't quite get the ball to them.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

The AST/FG ratio for the Nets this season is the best in the league (70% of the total FGs are assisted) while the Mavs are below average with only around 55% of total baskets assisted. This is definitely going to change. I can see the Mavs getting an AST/FG ratio in the 60s from here on.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

apelman42 said:


> And saying Devin sucks isn't an argument either. Guys who average 14 and 5 at PG suck? On that team where he's the 5th option because his coach tells him to be? Please...
> 
> Yah, he'll be able to penetrate even more now that he doesn't have to worry about ******* Dirk demanding the ball. Half the time Devin would just lob it in to Dirk and start back pedaling to go and get ready to play defense. He was much more offense oriented in college, something that he lost in Dallas because he's a man with unselfishness, a man without an ego...and he had to fill all those egos by getting those guys (mainly Dirk) the ball.


Couple holes in your "argument."

First, a PG should worry about one thing: running the floor/play. When the season started, the fans here wanted a mere 7 apg out of Devin this season. We'd be happy with 7! While Chris Paul and Deron Williams came out later than Harris, both of them have shown dramatic progress in the past 2 seasons. Should we not expect a minimum of 7 apg for a guard that's been in the league since 2004?

Second, Dirk doesn't demand the ball. In fact, Dirk is probably going down in infamy for his stunt in GSW series last season. I don't know if you actually watched DAL games, but Dirk hid behind defenders on the baseline... His "unselfish" (that's the nicest word I could find) attitude is why DAL is desperate for leadership.

If you say Harris lost his ego since his college days, then I sincerely hope he gets it back as a NJN. As far as I know, once you lose it, it will be pretty darned hard to get it back.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> when the job of the pg is to pass the ball to dirk at around the free throw line, then move off the ball where are the assists supposed to come from. the mavs system is all about creating mismatches and then attacking them one on one. that is the reason they are always last in assists. unless dallas makes big changes in their offense, i doubt that changes much.


Hate to disagree with you on this...

DAL is FORCED to look for mismatches because we can't run set plays. There are no floor generals here in Dallas except for AJ from the sideline. I continuously bring this back up, but Avery Johnson gave Devin 100% freedom to run the team for first 20 games this season. He actually ordered Westphal to grab him when his butt leaves the chair....

What has happened since then? A coach, who used to play PG, decided it's time to bring in somebody else to run the floor.

As for Kidd, when you actually have a guy who'd run/create plays for you, you think DAL players would continue to stand around and wait for mismatches?

I doubt it.... at least I hope.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> First, a PG should worry about one thing: running the floor/play. When the season started, the fans here wanted a mere 7 apg out of Devin this season. We'd be happy with 7! While Chris Paul and Deron Williams came out later than Harris, both of them have shown dramatic progress in the past 2 seasons. Should we not expect a minimum of 7 apg for a guard that's been in the league since 2004?


it's dumb to ever just pick a number and stat and decide that player can only be successful if he gets to that certain number in that specific stat.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> The AST/FG ratio for the Nets this season is the best in the league (70% of the total FGs are assisted) while the Mavs are below average with only around 55% of total baskets assisted. This is definitely going to change. I can see the Mavs getting an AST/FG ratio in the 60s from here on.


That ratio would be so welcomed here in DAL. This offense looks so stagnant at times that I wonder if we could get Avery Johnson to suit up.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> As for Kidd, when you actually have a guy who'd run/create plays for you, you think DAL players would continue to stand around and wait for mismatches?


unless they significantly change the structure of their offense, yes i expect the offense to look similar to how it looks now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> it's dumb to ever just pick a number and stat and decide that player can only be successful if he gets to that certain number in that specific stat.


.....

Are you kidding me?

How else do you suggest we should "rate" a player?

What separates a star player and a role player then?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> unless they significantly change the structure of their offense, yes i expect the offense to look similar to how it looks now.


So you think by changing a *POINT GUARD*, DAL will continue to run the same plays and waste the added talent...

Okayyyyyyyyyyyy.... moving on.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> So you think by changing a *POINT GUARD*, DAL will continue to run the same plays and waste the added talent...
> 
> Okayyyyyyyyyyyy.... moving on.


dallas has a system they run. they take the players on their roster and have them play in their system. will they change things for kidd? yes i assume they will. but will they change their entire system? that's doubtful.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> .....
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


you said before the season all you asked for was 7 assists. 7+ assists, good. not 7 assists, bad. there is a lot more to it than that. like you said, the mavs are lowest in the league in assists. you're going to put all that on harris and not realize that the system they use has an effect on that?

and there's a lot more to the game of basketball, even for a pg, than assists.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't understand why people are trying to argue with Mavericks fans that have watched almost every game Harris has played.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> dallas has a system they run. they take the players on their roster and have them play in their system. will they change things for kidd? yes i assume they will. but will they change their entire system? that's doubtful.


Nobody is assuming that the Mavericks will change their entire system. With Kidd, we can expand our game, meaning our system will change (not the entire system) because of the things Kidd brings to the table. "they take the players on their roster and have them play in their system" :lol: Coaches create a system that will benefit their players and work the best with what they have.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> you said before the season all you asked for was 7 assists. 7+ assists, good. not 7 assists, bad. there is a lot more to it than that. like you said, the mavs are lowest in the league in assists. you're going to put all that on harris and not realize that the system they use has an effect on that?
> 
> and there's a lot more to the game of basketball, even for a pg, than assists.


Did you ever think that maybe we are the lowest team in the league in assists because we don't have a real PG? Again, you are trying to argue with Mavericks fans that have watched almost every game Harris has played since he joined the league.

Harris is a good PG and i hope him the best in NJN. Just don't overrate him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

t1no said:


> Did you ever think that maybe we are the lowest team in the league in assists because we don't have a real PG?


so you are going to put that all on harris?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Our system will change because of the things Kidd brings to the table. Things we couldn't do before, we can now because of Kidd. Coaches can't create a system like the Suns's system if they don't have a Steve Nash or Kidd.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You have to realize and admit that Devin has completely under-preformed since he came into this league. Did our offense have something to do with this low assist numbers? Maybe, but I can guarantee you that Kidd's assist numbers will be much, much higher in this same offense. 

Understand that every Mav poster in this thread has pretty much watched every game Devin has played, and done nothing but root for him. But there comes a time when you realize that he has had ample time to develop and just hasn't been up to par. I certainly hope he has success in NJ, but I doubt his numbers will change much.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens with Kidd. I doubt Avery will micro-manage him like he did Harris. Harris should feast on Eastern Conference point guards.


If he does, Avery needs to go, but I highly doubt he won't give Kidd the freedom he wants. I always thought he was being too strict with the play calling, Devin knew that he was the game manager whereas the head coach was the one who called all the plays.


----------

